# Golf bargans



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Today after golfing and finding out a 6 iron would come in handy I trekked to the local Nevada Bob's golf store. Right outside the door was a huge bin of used clubs. So I look and I find a Taylor Made rac 6 iron. I thought the price was right at only 9.99+ tax so I picked it up. I was just wondering if I should look for a 8 iron, sand wedge, gap wedge, lob wedge, or approach wedge. I play this course a lot. I would value your guy's opinion. Also if you could please put which ° the club is you choose. 

Golf courses in Eau Claire Wisconsin WI - Hickory Hills Golf Course in Eau Claire, Wisconsin - Home of The First Tee Chippewa Valley


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

IMO, a 56° SW is a necessity... it's one of the most useful clubs in my bag. I don't carry a LW, and I find myself using my 50° gap wedge less and less, mostly just for 100 yard full shots now, much like any other iron. The PW is my "normal" chipping club, but the SW is my go to "trouble" club. It's great from bunkers, but it's also great out of heavy greenside rough, or for pitching over trouble onto the green. 

So I recommend that you get a good mid bounce (12° - 14°) SW with about 56° loft before anything else. And Cleveland makes some of the best, and has for years. :thumbsup:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I didn't vote because my answer would have to be "all of the above"... To be fair, please forgive my rather long explanatory answer.

At some point, you will realize that having a few spare clubs to accommodate conditions at various courses or to accommodate your swing is a benefit.

For example, I have a different sand wedge to use here in Miami than when I travel to Kentucky or North Carolina. I found I could use the same swing, but use a club with different characteristics, and find the usual success from the bunkers even with the different consistencies of sand in different places. The club is more talented than I am in adapting to varied conditions.

The other issue is loft. Pitching wedges, used to be around 50 degrees years ago and I never had a feel for them. (Actually all clubs were weaker lofts) I constantly hit the ball short with a PW. In more recent years, the pitching wedge has been changed to anywhere between 46-48 degrees and when I got a set of newer irons, I discovered all of a sudden that I could hit a PW the right distance because the loft fit what my mental picture of my effort to hit the shot should have been.

So, consider looking at wedges from a PW around 48 degrees, maybe a gap wedge around 51 degrees, a sand wedge around 56 degrees and a lob wedge around 60 degrees. Decide which ones you can become comfortable with and how often each one might justify itself, in other words, how often you need it each round. The search is half the fun!


----------

